# Martial Artists In Fights, Videos?



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I notice that most of the posts here (with videos) are focused on self defence showing videos of people being attacked. Does anybody have any videos of police who do martial arts or anybody who does martial arts in an actual fight showing skills?
Not competition but self defence wise!
Regards


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 14, 2005)

Here is some fight videos in general, some have MA and some dont i found them to be pretty informing:
http://fightcollection.com/
http://www.fightclips.net/
Both free ect


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 17, 2005)

I just watched  *"Pimp gets KO'ed by karate instructor"*


  In the "knockout section" at http://fightcollection.com/

  Good example of how to finish a fight fast. (and no he didn't hit a "kyusho point")


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

If he was really good, he would have used a no-touch KO. 

I find it helpful to watch these things...but I don't think 'typical' attacks get taped. SO, I use much caution in interpreting them!


----------



## Poggy (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW!!! http://www.fightclips.net/clips/KARATE/Martial Arts - French Open Karate.zip

has anyone seen that one? the french open one??

How the heck do people learn to do that stuff?
I'd love just to be able to do some basic flips, etc never mind stuff like what them lot can do!!!


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 20, 2005)

Poggy said:
			
		

> WOW!!! http://www.fightclips.net/clips/KARATE/Martial%20Arts%20-%20French%20Open%20Karate.zip
> 
> has anyone seen that one? the french open one??
> 
> ...


 
 I just looked at it but can't understand why they put a gymnastics video in the martial arts section.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/multimedia.htm

very good videos. just a collection of fights, but trained guys in a couple. you notice it quickly. check out the neighbor fight. there is a stick involved, and the old people kick the young whipper-snappers rear ends.


----------



## AnimEdge (May 11, 2005)

It has the death touch video! at the bottom!
haha! the reporters are mocking him!


----------



## Shogun (May 12, 2005)

Is that the one where the Dim mak guy goes to a BJJ school and they laugh at him?
thats a funny vid.


----------



## Franc0 (May 23, 2005)

I like the Jim Carrey video the best :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's something I saw on the web:
http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=160572


----------

